# Hello from... France ! I mean... again !



## makimakimusic (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi !

My name is Paul Darbot ! This is my first time on a musicians forum ! 

I am a composer and sound designer since 2015. My most "probably" reknown works are the ones I've made for The Unfinished and Sonic Underworld ! 

I am very happy to join all of you today and I'm looking forward to learn new tricks ! 

https://soundcloud.com/pauldarbot


----------



## BassClef (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello Paul, and welcome!


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 1, 2020)

Welcome, Paul. I like your Ghost Orchestra because it sounds like memory. There are sweet collisions of friendly tones that result in a harmony that is really pleasing to me. It's like hearing the instantly recognizable voice of an old friend who talks in his own way. Unfamiliar but calming.

You like ostinatos, and flavorful unions of timbres. 

Oh, we've got tricks, just don't fall for them. I'm really interested to see what you do. It's a real pleasure hearing a new voice. I have great hope for France. And for you!

Greg


----------



## makimakimusic (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks for the very kind words !


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 2, 2020)

Bonjour Paul, bienvenue ici


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bonjour Paul. Bienvenue sur ce forum .
Il y a de plus en plus de Français. C est cool.


----------



## makimakimusic (Mar 11, 2020)

Merci LowweeK et zimm83 ! Content de savoir que les Français ont bonne presse sur ce forum ^^.


----------



## sathyva (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello Paul !
Bienvenu ici 
Je viens d'aller sur ton Soundcloud...Super boulot


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 11, 2020)

makimakimusic said:


> Hi !
> 
> My name is Paul Darbot ! This is my first time on a musicians forum !
> 
> ...


Howdy


----------

